# One week after birth and still no milk. I should panic, right? Cause I am!



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

This is my first baby. She was born a week ago tomorrow. It was a very tramatic vaginal birth, and I lost a lot of blood. We were kept in the hospital for observation an extra day because of my blood lose. The baby wasn't affected by the birth experience in any negative way.

My panic: MY MILK HASN'T COME IN YET. My colostrum is the only food my baby, and although she is wetting diapers (5+ a day) I know this isn't enough nutrition, is it? The Dr and my midwives told me that my milk would take a day or two longer because of the circumstances of her birth, but it has been days later now, and still no milk to speak of. I'm paniced. My midwive suggested pumping, so I am, but to no avail. I'm drinking Mother Milk tea.

Baby has lost a pound (I know some weight lose after birth is normal). She's nursing every 2 hours. Her diapers are wet. She's even gassy at times. But again, I have no milk.

Is this me?? Should I be tested? Could it be my thryoid? Baby's thyroid test came back unstable so she is being tested again, but she shows no sign of a slow thyroid. She's alert, strong, seems very content after nursing. It takes us an hour plus to get her fill, but she doesn't seem hungry until her next feeding.

Help, please. It is beyond hard to know what to do with this being my first baby. Do we suppliment with formula?

Thank you.

lellian


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

She has to be getting something based on the fact that she is satisfied, is having the appropriate amount of diapers, and she isn't screaming while nursing.
What makes you think your milk isn't in? Have they become engorged at any point? Are you not feeling a let down?
See if you can take her to an LC to be weighed before and after a feeding. I would try pumping. I wouldn't think that if she is not showing any signs of malnutrition that you need to supplement at this point.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I would say it sounds like she is getting what she needs. I can understand being worried. But when I pumped I don't think I ever got much milk, and none in the beginning. 4 days is pretty normal for milk to come in, and a couple more days would still only be 6. If she seems happy, there's no need to panic. Keep drinking your tea. Make sure you're getting enough water and sleep. Don't forget, skin to skin contact helps too. Good Luck!


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

How many dirty diapers is she producing? What colour is her poop?
Good advice above, lots of skin-to-skin, feed "on demand;" great sign that she is alert and wetting five diapers a day, but if she isn't producing dirty nappies and has lost more than 10% of her birth weight, then yes I would be considering supplementing (along with expressing to keep the message to your body that the demand is there and it needs to keep producing!).

Blood loss can indeed delay milk "coming in," but it sounds as if you're on the way. If baby is wetting five diapers a day, then there's definitely milk even if it's not quite enough just yet for full nutrition. Hang in there!


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

What pump are you using? It might be worthwhile to rent a hospital grade one for a week; my preemie son was in the NICU for a week and I did this, it was a lot nicer than the one I own. Also, there is a breastfeeding support group at my hospital, headed up by the hospital LC, which is free and you can go use the scale for free. Is anything like this available to you? Ditto what the pp said about weighing before & after a feed, and some women just don't get much if any milk when they pump! Definitely keep weighing baby though, the weight should start to go up soon even if just an ounce. and ((hugs)) try to relax and cuddle your babe a lot. I drank some Guinness in the first week too, not sure if it helps your milk come in sooner but it definitely helped me relax!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ratrodgrl* 
I drank some Guinness in the first week too, not sure if it helps your milk come in sooner but it definitely helped me relax!









And Henry Weinhard's root beer, if you prefer.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Just popping in to say keep at it- if baby is alert and not screaming during a feed, it is unlikely that you have no milk at all. I have oversupply and rarely pump more than 2 oz. at a session of up to 30 minutes or more. Yep. So there is a good chance your milk is coming in already, but only she can taste it.


----------



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

jeliphish: no engorement to speak of, and no let down. She is an awesome nurser, and nurses every couple of hours with no screaming, or fussing. I pump in between feedings, but haven't gotten even one drop of milk from pumping. Not one drop.

mntnmom: do you mean I should undress her every time she nurses? Not opposed, just wanted to see if that is what you meant? I don't know if it is possible to drink more water, but I'll try.

She's waking up so time to nurse. I LOVE this time.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lellian* 
jeliphish: no engorement to speak of, and no let down. She is an awesome nurser, and nurses every couple of hours with no screaming, or fussing. I pump in between feedings, but haven't gotten even one drop of milk from pumping. Not one drop.

mntnmom: do you mean I should undress her every time she nurses? Not opposed, just wanted to see if that is what you meant? I don't know if it is possible to drink more water, but I'll try.

She's waking up so time to nurse. I LOVE this time.

Just because you can't pump milk doesn't mean that your body is not making milk. Definitely watch the diaper output, and check in with your midwife if you're concerned, but keeping yourself calm is important. Here are some things that helped my body make more milk:

1. Eat lots of Oatmeal
2. Undress her and your top so that her skin is right next to your skin.
3. Eat lots of fatty foods (not junk food, but good fats...full fat milk/yogurt/etc, avocados, coconut milk, etc).
4. Make sure you are getting as much sleep as humanly possible with a newborn. If your family can cook/clean/pamper you for a couple of weeks, that would be idea. You need to rest and breastfeed, that's it.
5. Mothers Milk tea did nothing for me, but I'm convinced that THIS tea saved my nursing relationship: http://www.westernbotanicals.com/cfp...glish=1&type=4

Good luck! I had a long traumatic birth too, and my milk took a while to come in. Dd also lost a pound after birth (but she was 10lbs 7oz, so it was still less than 10% of her birth weight, AND we were on IV and pitocin so that can inflate birth weight too). She was fussy during nursing sometimes though, which made it really hard for me to relax, and I couldn't let down if I couldn't relax. It was really hard. But yeah, I kept a chart of dirty diapers for a while to set my mind at ease, and then I found that tea and everything got better!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

As far as let down goes, I've been nursing for almost 16 months and have never felt a let down. I also never got the standard engorgement either.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lellian* 
jeliphish: no engorement to speak of, and no let down. She is an awesome nurser, and nurses every couple of hours with no screaming, or fussing. I pump in between feedings, but haven't gotten even one drop of milk from pumping. Not one drop.

mntnmom: do you mean I should undress her every time she nurses? Not opposed, just wanted to see if that is what you meant? I don't know if it is possible to drink more water, but I'll try.

She's waking up so time to nurse. I LOVE this time.

It sounds to me like you are doing just fine! I never got engorged with either baby, and never felt letdown with DS - but had oversupply with both! You don't need to pump, especially when it is stressing you out so much. Many women, even those with oversupply, just can't express when pumping. It's NOT indicative of what a baby can get out at all - plastic horns will never compare to a baby's mouth!

If she is peeing and pooping, then she's getting milk - if it doesn't go in, it can't come out.

Your body doesn't stop producing colostrum all of a sudden and then start making "regular" milk - there is transition milk around the 1-2 week mark, and it's not going to be obvious by sight when this happens. I pumped for both babies at first when they were in the NICU, and the milk I pumped was still yellow at about a week and a half, then gradually got less yellow over a few days.

Keep feeding on demand, eat to hunger and drink to thirst, and trust in your body! Also keep in mind that different scales can differ by up to a pound, so if your baby was weighed on 2 different scales in the first week, the difference may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

At one week baby should have 6 heavy wet diapers in 24 hours, and should now be up to 3-4 poopy diapers in 24 hours (each poop bigger than a quarter counts). Poops should also be yellow now, not brown or dark anymore.

I second the LC consultation. Baby should now be gaining weight back, so watching weight gain is important. At 1 lb weight loss after birth it will take 16 days or so to get back to birthweight (typical gain is about an oz a day once they start to gain.) As long as you have someone watching milk transfer, weight gain and you are getting the correct number of pees and ppops a day, then you know baby is getting enough milk.

If baby isn't gaining as expected, as well as thyroid I would ask to have your prolactin levels and your hemoglobin checked (they probably did that after birth). Both can be low after a traumatic birth, and both have been linked to supply issues.

A previous poster mentioned that if baby is contented then it is unlikely that she is not getting enough. This is not always true in my experience. I have seen several 'happy to starve' newborns who were sleeping a lot and not fussing at all, and not gtaining any weight from not getting enough milk, so a content baby doesn't necessarily mean that all is fine. But a content baby with good pees and poops and weight gain does!


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
A previous poster mentioned that if baby is contented then it is unlikely that she is not getting enough. This is not always true in my experience. I have seen several 'happy to starve' newborns who were sleeping a lot and not fussing at all, and not gtaining any weight from not getting enough milk, so a content baby doesn't necessarily mean that all is fine. But a content baby with good pees and poops and weight gain does!


----------



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for your responses.

A couple of things:

DD hasn't had a poopy diaper since she passed the meconium in the hospital. Her last dirty poopy diaper was 4 days ago. She is wetting diapers, but I wouldn't call the heavy. She wets between 5-8 diapers a day. She nurses ever 2 -3 hours, and has a great latch and sucking.

I didn't know that Pit could affect birth weight? I do know that when we looked back on her birth video yesterday DH and I were SHOCKED at how thin her face has gotten.

She was 7pd14oz at birth, 7pd1oz at discharge 3 days after birth, and 6.98 on a totally different scale at the dr.'s office. I also didn't think about the scales being off, even by a little, and how that would affect her weight.

Talked to our midwife tonight. She suggested contacting the LC at the hospital tomorrow, I will. She also suggested funregeek.

My blood levels were all kind of messed up after birth, they were just leveling out when we were discharged. I lost so much blood they were considering an transfusion and only backed off of that after they use cytotec is stop the bleeding. I'm going to suggest my blood get tested again. IN the meantime, another day with no milk and I feel like the world's biggest failure. Not looking for sympathy, but my GOd, my heart is breaking. Between the birth, DD thryoid issue (we see a specialist on Wednesday and she's on meds already in her week long life), and not producing milk. . .I think I'm failing at this mother stuff. . . at the very least I'm not passing with flying colors.


----------



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

I couldn't read and not reply.









Hopefully after you see the LC you'll get a better idea of what's going on. Even if there is some issue, IME early problems are NO indicator of how your experience will turn out. With my ds1, I thought everything was normal, but he was tongue tied and didn't get above birth weight until he was three weeks old. We ended up nursing for 18 months. So hang in there. You are a wonderful mom!







You and baby have been through a lot. So give yourself a break! It's way too early for you to give yourself a failing grade.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Mama, you are NOT failing at this! You are watching baby carefully and getting help - that is AWESOME parenting!

If I were you I'd get to a good IBCLC tomorrow (don't wait) - get baby weighed, have baby examined (rule out tongue-tie, poor latch, poor milk transfer etc) get some blood tests for you (make sure they do prolactin levels!), and if necessary learn how to supplement baby at the breast until your milk supply sorts itself out. The most important thing is to feed the baby. The lack of poops is disconcerting. To see if the diapers are wet enough, you can create a heavy wet diaper by pouring 3 tablespoons of water into a dry diaper. Remember that if you are concerned about the number of pees or poops you can call your public health nurse, health line or whatever resource you have in your area.

You can do this - you ARE doing this! You are getting the help you need. That is not failure, Mama, that is success









Depending on how much blood you lost, you may be at risk for something called Sheehan's syndrome. The pituitary gland can take a hit after a bad postpartum hemmorhage. That's the gland that produces prolactin - the breastfeeding hormone. This is very rare, but something your docs should be able to rule out/be aware of if your baby isn't gaining as expected.

This is NOT YOUR FAULT. You are doing all you can right now - nursing as much as possible, watching baby's diapers, and making sure that your baby is monitored by a breastfeeding expert.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

You're doing fine. Pit and a traumatic birth can both effect the length of time it takes for milk to come in.

With my first, I never felt let down, not once. She nurse for 20 months.

DD1 was born on a Weds. morning, my milk didn't come in until Tuesday. When it did come in, I KNEW it! Engorged, milk spraying all over, leaking, hard and painful knots in my armpit, etc. Baby was just fine on colostrum, no supplementation needed.

What really helped my was to go to my ped. and have baby weighed before and again after a feeding. She got 2 ounces of colostrum, which my ped said was a huge amount at 5 days PP for a one-sided, uninterested-baby feeding.

I do think if it had taken much longer to come in, I'd have been calling LLL, a CLC, anybody I could think of for help!

Oh, and taking baby's clothes off for a feeding helps your body release the feel-good, nurturing hormones associated with nursing, as well as makes her more interested in nursing.


----------



## 4JMJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you Mama! I'm sorry that you are going through this! You are doing the right thing, seeing the LC tomorrow. Hopefully she can give you the help and reassurance you need. IMO you ARE "passing with flying colors"! All of your worry and concern and the things you are doing to get help make you a GREAT MAMA! So many would have just given up and switched to formula (I'm not saying that's a bad thing, but your dedication to bf'ing is something to feel good about!) Please keep the updates coming when you can!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

I rarely felt a letdown and was never engorged with any of my 3. All were EBF.

The wet diapers are definitely a good sign, though it would be better if we were seeing poop at this stage.

Can you squeeze any drops out by hand? What does it look like?


----------



## cmhermes (Jun 13, 2008)

I never really got engorged, not painfully so, anyway. I never leaked, either. I didn't feel let down for several weeks. I think you have an efficient nurser! If baby is content and producing wet diapers then it sounds like you are doing just fine.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

If the baby is not pooping and not gaining that weight back (and a pound IS a lot to lose), you will probably need to supplement for some time, but that is NOT the end of the world by any means. Definitely get in touch with an LC and keep getting weight checks.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lellian* 
Hi ladies,

This is my first baby. She was born a week ago tomorrow. It was a very tramatic vaginal birth, and I lost a lot of blood. We were kept in the hospital for observation an extra day because of my blood lose. The baby wasn't affected by the birth experience in any negative way.

My panic: MY MILK HASN'T COME IN YET. My colostrum is the only food my baby, and although she is wetting diapers (5+ a day) I know this isn't enough nutrition, is it? The Dr and my midwives told me that my milk would take a day or two longer because of the circumstances of her birth, but it has been days later now, and still no milk to speak of. I'm paniced. My midwive suggested pumping, so I am, but to no avail. I'm drinking Mother Milk tea.

Baby has lost a pound (I know some weight lose after birth is normal). She's nursing every 2 hours. *Her diapers are wet.* She's even gassy at times. But again, I have no milk.

Is this me?? Should I be tested? Could it be my thryoid? Baby's thyroid test came back unstable so she is being tested again, but she shows no sign of a slow thyroid. She's alert, strong, seems very content after nursing. It takes us an hour plus to get her fill, but she doesn't seem hungry until her next feeding.

Help, please. It is beyond hard to know what to do with this being my first baby. Do we suppliment with formula?

Thank you.

lellian

You have milk!!!!!!! Keep doing what you are doing!!!


----------



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you, mamas, for your support and kind words. And for bringing up some stuff I had never thought of. . .low iron might be an issue. My midwife mentioned that the day after the delivery, and then not again, so I'm going to follow up on that. I lost A LOT of blood. A LOT. So perhaps my pit gland needs a kick start?

We saw our PCP today to have the baby weighed. The good news: she didn't lose weight over the week end. She is "up" .2 oz. We have an appointment at the hospital we delivered at tomorrow at 930 with the LC. What I do know is it isn't the baby's latch, she's awesome. She's been a nursing queen since 45 minutes after birth. I massage my breasts while nursing. Taking all the herbal supplements, drinking the tea. . but besides my pre-natals that I'm still taking I didn't think about more iron. BTW, I don't eat meat. Add that to the list and maybe it is an iron deficency?!?!?

The Dr gave me a script for Raglin. I'm not familiar enough yet, but I heard it can bring on depression. Anyone have thoughts on Raglin?

Thank you again. I waited all my life to meet this man and have this baby and I'm overwhelmed with love. It breaks my heart that I can't or haven't produced yet. If I squeeze my nipples it is clearly colostrum, not milk. My breast get very heavy at times, I get REALLY excited that I have MILK, then nada. Man, I cannot wait to feed my baby milk.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Have you watched the videos on dr.jack newman's site?

http://www.drjacknewman.com/

I did not feel letdowns and I did not get engorgement until I think week 2, maybe 3 (probably from pumping too much now that I think back to it). But anyways, watching those videos really helped my confidence b/c I learned to interpret DD's movements. I saw that she indeed was drinking and latching properly.


----------



## Sleepyheaded_Mama (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lellian* 
I waited all my life to meet this man and have this baby and I'm overwhelmed with love.

Okay this seriously brought tears to my eyes. You are _so_ blessed. And you are trying so hard! I think you're a fabulous mommy. I really think your milk is coming, and I am _so_ impressed with your determination.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't see this mentioned, but are you positive you have no retained placenta? Retained placenta can prevent milk from coming in.


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

Hang in there, mama! My midwives were quite pleased with the low amount of blood I lost and I felt light headed and headachy from blood loss. From that first night I started taking Flouradix (a great vegetarian iron supplement) on top of my prenatals (which have iron). Even so, my milk did not come in for 5 days. And I only began to feel let down when she was 4 weeks old (I have no idea what this means).

I would really recommend the Floradix.

Good luck, mama!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I also recommend Floradix. If you really lost that much blood, you need to be doing everything in your power to rebuild your iron supplies. My MWs always have me take chlorophyll after birth to help with that, as well. I know you don't eat meat, so take this with a grain of salt. I was veg. for years and years, and after a hard birth, I found that I needed to add it back into my diet for a ready supply of iron and other vitamin/minerals. Lamb is super easy to digest and is very high in iron and zinc. That may not be something you're ready to try, so take it for what it's worth.

As for nursing, you are doing a wonderful job!! What a lucky baby to have such a persistent and dedicated mama. I think you are on the right track, so keep working at it. It may just take you a good while longer to recuperate from such a hard birth. Be gentle with yourself, and give yourself plenty of time to recover. Accept all the help you can get with the daily stuff so that you can concentrate on healing and gaining strength and growing your baby with your milk. Lie in bed with your baby, nurse on demand, and enjoy these precious days with your newborn.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

update?


----------



## glitterdaisymom (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 







And Henry Weinhard's root beer, if you prefer.

Does that seriously help with milk supply?? We have to drive 525 miles to Denver (the nearest place that sells it) to get our Henry Weinhard's Root Beer. We'll buy about $40 worth and then drink it on special occasions through out the year... If it really does help with milk supply... then I might be able to convince hubby that we need to make a trip to Denver soon.


----------



## glitterdaisymom (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with previous posters about skin-to-skin contact. It took about 5-6 days before my milk came in for my DS. The very best advice that I was given is: strip down to your undies and your little one in nothing but a diaper, snuggle up together under the covers in your bed, and just let your little one nurse as long as he/she wants to. It doesn't matter if you think he/she is getting milk or not... just let them suck. The sucking stimulates milk production and sends relaxing hormones through your body that's going to up production too. If I'd had the chance, I'd done this as long as I possibly could. It's good for your recovery too.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

I would be very concerned about no poopie diapers. Wet diapers are not enough. You are doing a great job by asking for help but make an appt ASAP with an LC. You can do this!! But in the meantime- this baby needs to eat even if that means temporary supplementation. ( I am a bf counselor- not an LC) Also-Yes to skin to skin


----------



## lellian (Apr 30, 2009)

Update:

We met with the LC at the hospital today, and took home a SNS kit so I could use that to supplement with a friend's breast milk. My amazingly, awesome, beautiful friend has been pumping about 4 oz a day for us, while breastfeeding her two daughters. We are using that. . .the LC sent us home with formula. She really, really, really thinks we should use that formula for the other 4 oz she believe the baby should get a day. She is v concerned about the baby's weight. We are not completely opposed to supplementing with a couple of oz of formula while using all the breastmilk we can get. I hope that by doing everything I'm doing we are making the right choices.

LC checked the baby, and as I knew she is great nurser with no problems on her end.

She was weighed before a feeding with me, and got about an oz. She needed the other oz to put her at 2 oz, which is what the LC said she needs per feeding.

The thing I found a bit confusing when I thought about it later at home. . .she wants baby to nurse every 2-2.5 hours, which she was doing with just my breasts. She was given an ounce of formula at the LC, and she didn't wake up for her feeding later, I had to wake her up to nurse. Then I remember reading that babies fed formula go 3-4 hours between feedings, so how or why does the LC think the baby is going to want food every 2.5 hours?

Right now, we have several oz of breastmilk. That will be our first choice, always, of course. But I can't not use formula if it means her health is at risk, esp with the thyroid issue. I'm grateful for the SNS kit though because we can still nurse, and I can still expect to get my milk in, and take her off all supplements.


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

Formula doesn't make the baby sleep longer. I use formula with mine, and it makes no difference if he's had formula or milk...he still has the same sleep/wake cycle. The baby is probably sleeping because she has a full tummy. Once your milk comes in, she'll be that way on your milk alone.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

If you're producing colostrum then just give it more time. I agree w/ the pp who said strip down and get in bed with your baby and let them suck. I had a traumatic birth ending in c/s and my milk took forever to come in. But I just had that baby at my breast all the time. I offered it to him once an hour. I made myself comfy in a chair with the nursing pillow and a big drink and watched the Food Network for about 2 weeks straight. It came. Just wait for it. Relax. If she got an oz while you were with the LC, then maybe she just needs to nurse more. Personally if my child was still gaining and producing soiled diapers then I would NOT supplement. I say this as a mother whose milk was delayed by traumatic birth and I never had real engorgement until much later.

Also, another pp asked about retained placenta. You should definitely look into this. Did your midwife examine your placenta and make sure that it was whole?

And babywearing. Hold that baby close to you all the time. It helps. The first time I felt a let down in my milk was while babywearing my 3 month old in public. He made a noise and woosh! Soggy boobs.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

You are right, babies who are formula fed can often go longer between feedings than BFed babies - it takes longer to digest the formula. If you can get good weight gain with just the breastmilk it will mean that baby may eat more often, but remember the first rule is to feed the baby!

When is your next weigh-in?

Hang in there, Mama! Hopefully things will improve soon!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Did your LC discuss breast compressions with you at all? EXCELLENT way to get that little bit extra in every feeding.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerdymom* 
If you're producing colostrum then just give it more time. I agree w/ the pp who said strip down and get in bed with your baby and let them suck. I had a traumatic birth ending in c/s and my milk took forever to come in. But I just had that baby at my breast all the time. I offered it to him once an hour. I made myself comfy in a chair with the nursing pillow and a big drink and watched the Food Network for about 2 weeks straight. It came. Just wait for it. Relax. If she got an oz while you were with the LC, then maybe she just needs to nurse more. Personally if my child was still gaining and producing soiled diapers then I would NOT supplement. I say this as a mother whose milk was delayed by traumatic birth and I never had real engorgement until much later.

Also, another pp asked about retained placenta. You should definitely look into this. Did your midwife examine your placenta and make sure that it was whole?

And babywearing. Hold that baby close to you all the time. It helps. The first time I felt a let down in my milk was while babywearing my 3 month old in public. He made a noise and woosh! Soggy boobs.









I think the biggest issue is that her baby has had no soiled diapers. That is really a red flag. I think she's on the right track with this supplementation.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

No poop? Maybe I was misunderstanding "wet" as "soiled". If there's no poop then yeah that's a problem!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

OP, saw this on "new posts". Another thing you can try in addition to all the good advice you've gotten here and IRL is to drink oat milk yourself or put it on your cereal. Oatmeal is supposed to help with milk production, but I found that the oat milk really did the trick. Keep tabs on the weight and diapers and nurse, nurse, nurse. The more you nurse the nore you make! Dr Jack Newman is a great resource, too. Good luck!


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
OP, saw this on "new posts". Another thing you can try in addition to all the good advice you've gotten here and IRL is to drink oat milk yourself or put it on your cereal. Oatmeal is supposed to help with milk production, but I found that the oat milk really did the trick. Keep tabs on the weight and diapers and nurse, nurse, nurse. The more you nurse the nore you make! Dr Jack Newman is a great resource, too. Good luck!

Really sorry for the hijack but where does one get oat milk?


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Re: oat milk - It's at my local health food store near the non-refrigerated soy milk and rice milk on the cereal aisle. I think some of the mainstream grocery stores have it, too. Certainly Whole Foods carries it if you have one near you.

Here's one brand http://www.pacificfoods.com/our-food...dairy-beverage . I think it's also fairly easy to make your own from rolled oats, but I've never tried.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Just wondering how things are going for you guys! Please post an update if you can spare the time.


----------



## sunfish21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Many good tips listed above. What about spending as much time as possible skin to skin--not just during feedings? Turn up the heat (if you are in a cold climate) and cuddle together.


----------

